# Gnome 3 disappeared in FreeBSD 13 amd64 repo



## fel1x (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm using FreeBSD 13 amd64, and the package server is pkg.freebsd.org.

gnome3 cannot be found in FreeBSD:13:amd64, but I can find it in FreeBSD:12:amd64 and FreeBSD:14:amd64.

I both tried quaterly and latest, but it doesn't seem to appear in both repositories.

I don't want to install it from port system because I don't prefer it.

Is it a bug or is there any issue with it in FreeBSD 13?


----------



## Styrsven (Oct 2, 2021)

I just checked (FreeBSD 13, latest, same server), and it seems to be there:

```
❯ pkg search -r FreeBSD -o gnome3
x11/gnome3                     The "meta-port" of the GNOME desktop slimmed down for only the basics
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 2, 2021)

fel1x said:


> I'm using FreeBSD 13 amd64, and the package server is pkg.freebsd.org.
> 
> gnome3 cannot be found in FreeBSD:13:amd64, but I can find it in FreeBSD:12:amd64 and FreeBSD:14:amd64.
> 
> ...



Yep, there is no gnome3 currently in quarterly because one or more application/s in that metapackage have failed to build.

Since gnome3 brings a lot of useless stuff anyway, i recommend you to try gnome3-lite.


----------



## fel1x (Oct 2, 2021)

Styrsven said:


> I just checked (FreeBSD 13, latest, same server), and it seems to be there:
> 
> ```
> ❯ pkg search -r FreeBSD -o gnome3
> ...


Thanks! That works. 

but I usually installed gnome3, what is the difference between gnome3 and x11/gnome3?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 2, 2021)

gnome3 and x11/gnome3 is the same.

x11 is just the category.

Call a port with the category helps to have the right one directly in hand.


```
pkg install xfce4
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'xfce4' have been found in the repositories
```


```
pkg install x11-wm/xfce4
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```


----------



## fel1x (Oct 2, 2021)

However, I cannot run gnome after I installed.


----------



## fel1x (Oct 2, 2021)

Same to KDE. If I click the blue range or my profile picture, just a black screen appears with a mouse cursor


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 3, 2021)

I'd like to help, but it doesn't seem to be an install on bare metal, so I don't know where to start looking since I'm not much into virtualization.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

fel1x said:


> KDE



What's pictured is not a proper installation of KDE.

SDDM should show more than _User Session_ alone; and _User Session_ was recently improved, on FreeBSD, to be closer to foolproof.

Postscript

<https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup#Quick_start> – _Graphics first_ (to include VBoxSVGA) then _KDE and the rest_ (five steps).


----------



## macondo (Oct 3, 2021)

section 5.7 of Handbook

GNOME requires /proc to be mounted. Add this line to /etc/fstab to mount this file system automatically during system startup:

proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0

GNOME uses D-Bus for a message bus and hardware abstraction. These applications are automatically installed as dependencies of GNOME. Enable them in /etc/rc.conf so they will be started when the system boots:

dbus_enable="YES"

After installation, configure Xorg to start GNOME. The easiest way to do this is to enable the GNOME Display Manager, GDM, which is installed as part of the GNOME package or port. It can be enabled by adding this line to /etc/rc.conf:

gdm_enable="YES"

It is often desirable to also start all GNOME services. To achieve this, add a second line to /etc/rc.conf:

gnome_enable="YES"

keep reading ...


----------



## Bluey (Mar 30, 2022)

macondo said:


> It is often desirable to also start all GNOME services. To achieve this, add a second line to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> gnome_enable="YES"


`gnome_enable="YES"` stops Gnome3/Cinnamon GDM from working at all on FreeBSD 13.1-BETA3. But there is no access to restricted system settings via GUI - date/time/locale; users and groups; etc.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 31, 2022)

Bluey said:


> Gnome3



Recently removed during a (latest) pkg upgrade routine, which was not surprising, however <https://www.freshports.org/x11/gnome/#packages> GNOME 41 is not yet packaged for FreeBSD:14:amd64

<http://beefy18.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=main-amd64-default> is broken; does not present the latest built.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 31, 2022)

So.... tried installing gnome port in my 13.1-BETA3. 

Previously functional system won't start X - blank screen hang. 

With `gnome_enable="YES"` and not `gdm_enable="YES"`, GDM operates and system starts as before. 

No other functionality bugs are fixed. Portmaster thinks a number of ports need updating. More when tested...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 1, 2022)

Bluey said:


> But there is no access to restricted system settings via GUI - date/time/locale; users and groups; etc.



I think that these things are systemd things.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 1, 2022)

`/usr/local/bin/lxqt-config` ▶ Date and Time – works for me (with KDE Plasma) on FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT.

sysutils/lxqt-config


----------



## scottro (Apr 1, 2022)

FWIW, gnome-terminal is apparently not building.  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/gnome-terminal-disappeared-again.84647/#post-562132
Could that have any connection? (I don't use Gnome so if it's a stupid question, please forgive me.)


			https://srobb.net/stupid.mp4


----------



## Bluey (Apr 1, 2022)

As far as I can figure, there are problems in dbus vs alternative for console kit and it is work in progress. Tried upgrading to later gnome with newer gnome-settings-daemon but only managed to hang the system.

`cinnamon-settings-users error checking for authorization org.cinnamon.settings-users: gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.policykit1.error.failed: get_kinfo_proc() failed for pid 59705: no such process`

Will read more about console-kit-daemon and policy kit and dbus. Guessing functionality might have been removed temporarily because of security vulnerability.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 2, 2022)

Now running 13.1-RC1. Not sure if it fixed anything. 

New user has no `.xinitrc` file., so I commented mine out. GDM starts up but flaky on logout, sometimes crashes not consistently.

Gnome has working system sounds, Users and Groups, and can read Date/Time/Timezone settings. Cinnamon can't do any of those. Gnome doesn't like HPLIP system tray app. Cinnamon does.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 3, 2022)

Trying KDE. Appears fully functional, apart from Brave/Netflix - have to reinstall.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 11, 2022)

fel1x said:


> Gnome 3 disappeared in FreeBSD 13 amd64 repo​… gnome3 cannot be found in FreeBSD:13:amd64, but I can find it in FreeBSD:12:amd64 and FreeBSD:14:amd64. …



gnome3 (for *3*) is dead (RIP, removed from the ports collection).

x11/gnome (for *41*) is available for various platforms; see below.

fel1x would you like to *add the Solved prefix*?

Issues not related to availability can continue in more relevant topics.

Bluey re: KDE Plasma and Brave, please see <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/563120>. Re: HPLIP, <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/563122>.


<https://www.freshports.org/x11/gnome/#packages>


----------

